# Drucker E-mail Funktion



## Curry (22. Januar 2010)

Hallo PCGH Gemeinde..
Ich habe seit einiger Zeit einen Drucker zu verwalten.
[Brother HL 2170w]

Nun frage ich mich, warum im Drucker Interface ein Funktion für E-mail Server ist.

Ist es möglich von außerhalb dieses Netzwerkes per E-Mail zu drucken?!

Denn sonst kann ich mir fast keine Funktion vorstellen.

Damit meine Ich nicht die Funktion dass eine E-mail Adresse benachrichtigt wird, falls ein Problem vorliegt


----------



## riedochs (23. Januar 2010)

Der Drucker kann somit Statusmeldungen an einen Admin schicken.


----------

